# Niman ranch



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

re, you know exactly what I'm going to say, so enough said.....LOL

Never again............


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

What happened?!??  :wacko:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Same ol crap different order, truck still isn't here..........


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you waiting in Monroe?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh no, I'm off to work but Honey was suppose to pick up in Burlington when the train got there between 8-10p.m. but that was if the truck got there at 10 a,m,............


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeesh! Poor Dave! He'll be up all night! I'm at work awaiting mine & Re's orders to be dropped off at Southcenter. It might be a late night... 

It sucks that this stuff is sooo awesome. Because I think the service sooo sucks!

ETA: For all you non-raw-feeding/non-Washington people, we're talking about an order from our co-op that is supposed to arrive today. :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

but their product is so nice.......

does this mean no delivery today? again?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Truck said it'd be there @2 instead of 10 as originally planned. So we've been pushed back a few hours. which isn't a problem for me since I'd be here anyway. But I bet your stuff will still be frozen by the time I get it to you. Better clear a path to the bathtub (which means that if you plan to have Abi over for dinner tonight, it better not be venison hearts).

Actually "originally planned" was supposed to be 7am.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yeesh! Poor Dave! He'll be up all night! I'm at work awaiting mine & Re's orders to be dropped off at Southcenter. It might be a late night...
> 
> It sucks that this stuff is sooo awesome. Because I think the service sooo sucks!
> 
> ETA: For all you non-raw-feeding/non-Washington people, we're talking about an order from our co-op that is supposed to arrive today. :tongue:


from the email i got, we're pushed back two to three hours....

I WANT MY LAMB NECKS.   

that's one of the few reasons i order from them. and their product is just wonderful, robin, you know that. 

vent, but you know you will..buy from them again. 

richelle, if you can't get them to me tonight.....do you have room to store?

but yeah, honey's on his way home, having taken time off from work to re arrange our freezers...i can't get rid of the beef hearts because the order is late and the girl i'm splitting with has to go to tumwater to pick up HER order...

oy vey.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks richelle.....i'll see you later.

what would you like for dinner?

i have swordfish, salmon, chicken....veggies out the ying yang, yoghurt (goat).....

abi is never allowed to eat here again or she has to bring in her food. i don't think abi is acquainted with healthy eating LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

abi, i'm sorry. i should not take it out on you that the venison heart didn't agree with you.

i loves my abi.....

the dogs love it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hahahhaha, you two are soooo funny!!:rofl: *NOT* :tongue:



magicre said:


> abi, i'm sorry. i should not take it out on you that the venison heart didn't agree with you.
> 
> i loves my abi.....
> 
> the dogs love it.


We know exactly why I got sick, and it wasn't my doing...well other then talking about puppies in front of a grouchy ol' lady dog!!LOL (Who I love!:hug

I think if it comes down to it let's see, I went to Re's and got sick, I planned on going to Re's and got my car totaled....hmmm....I wonder who the bal jinx really is?!?LOL

And I love you too Re!!:becky:


Richelle, eh, maybe!!!:tongue1: JK


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you could be right. i'm the jinx....but we did go out to eat and everything was fine, even though you ordered the five thousand heart artery blocking buscuits and gravy...

i didn't jinx that.....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What about Niman's Ranch is so great? I have yet to order anything but if it's that great i might order it when others near me order it. I have yet to actually be able to pick up my own order. Abi is going to have my sardines until this weekend (and BTW, Abi, as of right now Nick has this weekend off) and we got lucky this last time with the woman living in Bremerton so she actually was happy to drop it off here. Dang, we need a second car.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jesse.....niman ranch is the supplier for higher end restaurants. their product is very high quality....

plus i can get lamb necks from them and i can't find them anywhere else...these are whole necks...my dogs love them.

i can get lamb spleen which will be a first...

they are just the biggest pains in the ass with their delivery....we put up with them because of the products.

those beef heart i got were huge and beautiful.....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ooooh... Those look great! When you finally do get your order and get it sorted would you mind posting a picture of the lamb necks? I might be interested in ordering some of those the next time around if they are worth it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

absolutely....my guys can't eat the actual neck, but it's like crack to them....and keeps them very busy...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in spite of everything, it is worth every dime, every delay....

jesse, here's a pic of the lamb neck....










sorry for the blur. my hands are tired from watching honey break down all the product we got.

the hearts are gorgeous, the tongues are wonderful, the spleen...oh my G'd....

the lamb trim.....better than i could have hoped for...

my dogs will be in heaven tomorrow.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> in spite of everything, it is worth every dime, every delay....
> 
> jesse, here's a pic of the lamb neck....
> 
> ...



DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT......................I don't get my stuff til Wednesday......................


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, Re! That would definitely be great for Dude. We save most of the big stuff for Buck because Dude doesn't like to pick at it. I get the feeling Dude would LOVE the lamb necks. 

Buck has about 50 lbs of beef/elk scrap to go through. hahaha


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm so sorry to hear this, robin....

man, what a clusterf*** this delivery was. but with niman, it usually is.

the only reason i still order is the quality of the product.

later on, i'll take a pic of this lamb trim.

i may never order a whole lamb again.

why aren't you getting your stuff until wednesday?

jesse......we like these because our dogs are smallish....especially the pug...he becomes one with the neck. by the time he's done rolling on it, he needs a bath. it's fun to watch....

and malia has those teeth....very strong two years later....she'll whittle that thing down....they are very meaty and i think your dogs will love them.

richelle....it's been forever since i saw you last......thank you so much for bringing me stuff.... but next time, no matter how much you beg, i will not cook you venison. 

abi, richelle made me show her where you went down...said we shoulda taken pics. LOL -- and i haven't seen YOU in forever, either.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i'm so sorry to hear this, robin....
> 
> man, what a clusterf*** this delivery was. but with niman, it usually is.
> 
> ...


I know.....There needs to be another federal holiday so I can be off work on a week day!!LOL

and LOL at Richelle, your so funny!!:tongue: maybe some day we can recreate the whole scene!!:lol: LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we could sell tickets....make big bucks...take it on the road.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What the crap!?! I didn't "make" Re show me where you went down, Abi. She was all too willing to show me. AND act it out! I _may_ have mentioned something about pictures, though... I can't quite remember...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, because our stuff wouldn't had made it to Burlington til the wee hrs. of the morning they decided to give Mike a day off and try for a drop off on Wed. instead, so........we'll see if I see product on WEDNESDAY....................


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> What the crap!?! I didn't "make" Re show me where you went down, Abi. She was all too willing to show me. AND act it out! I _may_ have mentioned something about pictures, though... I can't quite remember...


miss ania's mommy.....such a convenient memory...although true that i acted it out....LOL

and robin...i don't know what you ordered, but you're going to love it...and then we'll do it again...because they have the product....in between though, we can bitch and moan.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> miss ania's mommy.....such a convenient memory...although true that i acted it out....LOL
> 
> and robin...i don't know what you ordered, but you're going to love it...and then we'll do it again...because they have the product....in between though, we can bitch and moan.


I had to give up a case or two of my lamb hearts so I'm trying pork hearts for the first time...And last year I never saw any lamb spleen, so we'll so how that is this time...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

let me know what you think of them....the spleen is gorgeous...

and the trim. wow. i was impressed.

oh. and the lamb tongues were beautiful, although i think richelle was grossed out by them. maybe a little. we had fun last night.

now i'm off to go deliver beef heart....and they were huge....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

But, where did the beef heart come from? Cause I know you got those before the train was due...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the beef and the pork came in on a different truck than the lamb products. they are all niman rance.

one of the ladies asked me if i wanted mine because she was on her way to california to visit her daughter...so we met her and i got to pick up my beef hearts on saturday was it? the days are starting to run together here.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So far I'm impressed with the lamb I got from the farm by me...I'll be ordering from them again...And cheaper than the lamb from Fido


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So far I'm impressed with the lamb I got from the farm by me...I'll be ordering from them again...And cheaper than the lamb from Fido


i wish i lived closer. that lamb you got sounds awesome....and i too will never order from fido again. 

this trim i got is great looking as is the rest of the order. i wish i had gotten the lamb cheeks, but maybe next time....

i still have three packages from fido....and i'll use it, but not impressed. dog sheep are not for me. i want lamb.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Well, because our stuff wouldn't had made it to Burlington til the wee hrs. of the morning they decided to give Mike a day off and try for a drop off on Wed. instead, so........we'll see if I see product on WEDNESDAY....................


I'm sorry you don't get your good until Wednesday! That sucks. Niman is definitely a disaster with delivery, but after you get it all packed away and your doggies are happily munching away, you'll say, "eh, it was probably worth it." Seriously. That shiz is gaw jus. 



whiteleo said:


> I had to give up a case or two of my lamb hearts so I'm trying pork hearts for the first time...And last year I never saw any lamb spleen, so we'll so how that is this time...


I had to give up my lamb spleens last time too. But they came in this time and I can't WAIT to feed 'em! I loooved Niman's pork that I got last time, but didn't get my order in for them this go-round. I'm super bummed about that, because we are out of all things pork. I'm thinking I'll need to to s Plymouth run here in the near future. LOCAL LADIES: let me know if you want me to pick anything up for you!!



magicre said:


> oh. and the lamb tongues were beautiful, although i think richelle was grossed out by them. maybe a little. we had fun last night.


I AM grossed out by tongue. It seems weird to use the very thing you're eating to eat it. Whilst I KNOW this is completely irrational because, obviously, you use other things to eat/process food (liver, kidney, etc.), I just can't wrap my mind around tongue. Luckily, Ania could, and she enjoyed the two you sent home for her. She says thank you, Re. I say, you're a sick, sick woman. But we did have fun last night. Still giggling about things....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you have accurately described me. sick, sick, woman.

we did laugh....if you can get a current plymouth poultry price list....i'll check it out...although honey will kill me if i bring one more thing into the house.

he was so sweet last night, breaking down all the proteins whilst you and i just laughed at life. did we ever finish any conversation or did we just flit like we normally do?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> you have accurately described me. sick, sick, woman.
> 
> we did laugh....if you can get a current plymouth poultry price list....i'll check it out...although honey will kill me if i bring one more thing into the house.
> 
> he was so sweet last night, breaking down all the proteins whilst you and i just laughed at life. did we ever finish any conversation or did we just flit like we normally do?


I'm pretty sure we flitted. And your honey broke down that meat like a Tasmanian devil. I've never seen meat portioned out so fast! You ought to rent him out. Why, I've got 30lbs of spleen that I've put off bagging (I DO bag the organs because I can't feed 3 days worth of them)....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

And Abi, despite all my jokes at your expense, The Venison Incident really does sound scary. I'm glad you're all right and that you and Re are both married to a couple of great guys that could come to your rescue. 

But since you ARE no worse for the wear, it is a pretty funny story, right? In hindsight? :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> And Abi, despite all my jokes at your expense, The Venison Incident really does sound scary. I'm glad you're all right and that you and Re are both married to a couple of great guys that could come to your rescue.
> 
> But since you ARE no worse for the wear, it is a pretty funny story, right? In hindsight? :tongue:


Oh ya.....SUPER funny....I laugh about it ALL THE TIME!!LOL
(Jesse not so much....he still swears it was the scariest night ever!:tongue


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wait, are you being sarcastic? I could see how you really might not think it's funny. And if that's the case, I'm reallllly super sorry! I thought that you were okay with it. Gah! I'm an ass. I'm sorry!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wait, are you being sarcastic? I could see how you really might not think it's funny. And if that's the case, I'm reallllly super sorry! I thought that you were okay with it. Gah! I'm an ass. I'm sorry!!


No I swear, I am laughing right now!!:lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wait, are you being sarcastic? I could see how you really might not think it's funny. And if that's the case, I'm reallllly super sorry! I thought that you were okay with it. Gah! I'm an ass. I'm sorry!!


I'm sure she's not being sarcastic 

The funniest things in hindsight are the scariest things when they are happening and we don't die from them.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, I'm still confused. Did you mean to say "not" or "now"? Like, "I'm laughing, right? Not":mad2: or did you mean to say, "I'm laughing right now" ound:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Okay, I'm still confused. Did you mean to say "not" or "now"? Like, "I'm laughing, right? Not":mad2: or did you mean to say, "I'm laughing right now" ound:


Hahahahahahhahahaha, phone auto correct failure!!LOL

I meant now!!:tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm laughing too.

honey isn't nor is abi's honey....but they have no sense of humour...or not the twisted one we have...

it's a hell of a way to meet....one that is memorable....i'm still thinking about how i was going to tell her husband she died in my bathroom. 

i swore she had no pulse....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

robin, did you get your order yet?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

green tripe is up on the database..i want some.....

i don't want an entire case...i know richelle, you gave me two chubs but i want my own...a case is too much and honey is going to kill me for sure if i buy one more thing.

you saw my freezers, richelle. i don't think i could fit a pinkie in it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Honey's picking up from Mike at 1 p.m.


----------

